# 2007 Orca - On Sale @ LBS Good Deal??



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

My LBS has a white 57 07' Orca w/ Chorus & Ksyrium Elites on sale for $3500. Is this a good deal? I mean I know this is a $5k plus bike and the 08' model is unchanged. But worth the $3500 or would I be better looking at something else? They said they really need to clear out many bikes for the 08's and they have a little room to move on it. They only have a 57 I currently ride a 58 Specialized. Looking at the geometry it looks close. I would definitely have to get fit to make sure. End of the day it still is $3500 bucks and not a drop in the bucket. I mean this is an investment and I want to make sure I am picking wisely. I have been looking at the Kuota line and really like the Kebel. With basically the same build kit as the Orca the price is the same as the on sale Orca at $3500 - $3600. I always question myself buying something on sale. Am I buying it because it is what I really want or need or because it is on sale.

Any thoughts or comments on this would be helpful. 

Thanks!!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Sounds good to me!*



kkowalsk said:


> My LBS has a white 57 07' Orca w/ Chorus & Ksyrium Elites on sale for $3500.


Where is this shop? I'll buy it! :ihih:


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

That good of a deal huh? I think I'm going to check it out tomorrow and decide. I'll let you know.


----------



## mloywhite (Jan 26, 2006)

That's a great deal. I have an '07 Orca with Chorus, and it was a lot more than that. I love mine, great bike.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*do the right thing...*

:yesnod:


kkowalsk said:


> That good of a deal huh? I think I'm going to check it out tomorrow and decide. I'll let you know.


Well, thats $1850 off of retail. You didn't mention what cranks, bars, stem or post it's built with but if it has a Chorus carbon crank, aluminum bars and stem and a Zeus carbon post, the list price is $5350. I'd take that for $3500 all day long....Kuota? Kuota who!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

mloywhite said:


> That's a great deal. I have an '07 Orca with Chorus, and it was a lot more than that. I love mine, great bike.


Yeah, it actually sounds too good to be true....:arf:


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

IT a decent deal. I got my 05 orca with Dura Ace and Mavic K's for 3400.00. It was at a smaller shop and a 48cm bike. I think the shops have 90 days to pay off the bikes they get from Orbea so your shop owner may be wanting to unload it before his bill comes due. I would buy it if it was in my size and I "needed" another bike.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

My Local shop has a white 57 w/ Chorus also. It has Easton Circuit wheels, carbon bars and Chorus UT Cranks. They have it at $4100 I think, but I think a guy cold certainly get a deal on it..... I have an Onix with Sram Force, but an Orca with Chorus would be nice.. Oh, I better not.....


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Well I took a look at the Orca tonight. I was as the shop stated:

07' Orbea Orca full Campy Chorus w/ UT Crankset, Ksyrium Elites.

It did have an alloy bar and stem though. I wouldn't say this is bad though.

The Orca based on my quick, cold test ride I have to say it is a lovely stiff and smooth bike. The group shifted smoothly and with quiet precision. The bike did need adjusted and tuned for my fit however it seemed like an amazing ride. I found nothing I did not like about the Orca other than a scratch on the seatpost which if I were to buy it would need changed or priced accordingly.

They also had a Cervelo R3 for $3000 that "looked" nice however with Ultegra versus Chorus and the mediocre Shimano 105 wheelset left me feeling like the difference in price was more than the $500 and actually is at full retail.

At this price range maybe I should look at something else or nothing at all. I really don't "NEED" a new bike but more "WANT" one. They are holding the bike until tomorrow. I want to try to get them to try to push them to drop the price if I pay cash.

Wife says OK...she thinks it looks good.

I would like to hear your thoughts. And thanks for looking.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

kkowalsk said:


> Well I took a look at the Orca tonight. I[t] was as the shop stated:
> 
> The Orca based on my quick, cold test ride I have to say it is a lovely stiff and smooth bike.
> 
> At this price range maybe I should look at something else or nothing at all. I really don't "NEED" a new bike but more "WANT" one. .


I'm just reading between the lines a little, but it seems like you're not really emotionally attached to the Orca. For me, at that price, this thread would be filled with pictures of my new Orbea.

I think you're right when you say you should look at something else or nothing at all. If it doesn't "feel" right then there is no need to pull the trigger. Even the lowest price doesn't make it a "good deal" if you're not completely happy with the product.


----------



## hmto (Sep 26, 2007)

Shop for what you want if you need it, not because it is on sale. Hell tons of bike's on sale all the time.

I actually tested an Orca this afternoon for about 20 min and loved it. Specced with Campy, yours is a no brainer at that price. It is one of the better looking frames around today.

BTW the price on my ride today was $6K Cdn before tax. It had Force groupset. Not to my liking but unlikely anywhere close to 3500 after discount.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

BunnV said:


> I'm just reading between the lines a little, but it seems like you're not really emotionally attached to the Orca. For me, at that price, this thread would be filled with pictures of my new Orbea.
> 
> The Orca plug the chorus group and the wheelset has everything I want plus more than I could typically get at a great price that I can handle. Actually, I am trying not to get emotionally attached and look at this objectively. I really want to run around the room and baddle gibberish in excitement like my 4 year only on his birthday.
> 
> I am thinking about going to go for it. However the shop will have to deal with the scratched seatpost and I need to get out on a longer ride with it tuned to my position. I am going to try and see if the shop will let me borrow it / rent it over the Thanksgiving holiday so I could get some miles on it.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

kkowalsk said:


> I need to get out on a longer ride with it tuned to my position. I am going to try and see if the shop will let me borrow it / rent it over the Thanksgiving holiday so I could get some miles on it.


If your LBS grants you a long test ride, post a review and compare the Orca to your Specialized.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Definitly keep us informed on this one. If you get it, we'll need some pics, of course! FWIW, I paid more for mine, and I don't regret the purchase one bit. Sounds like a great price on a great ride to me.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

I talked to the shop manager for quite some time on price, fitting, renting the bike and other bikes. 

Basically the shop manager tried on the price with both owners and they are solid on it and he said they are below their cost already. However that price does include a 1 1/2 hour pro fit and will include replacing the scratched seatpost, bars, stem & saddle for a proper fit as necessary. Definitely well worth it. I have never had an actual professional fit, only what they call a quick fit which includes the basics.

They said they could not rent it however I could take it for a hour or so ride. So I am going to go Wednesday and give it a ride. Weather is predicting to be nice.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Well I bit the bullet and went with the Orca. This bike absolutely beautiful. This is one bike that actually looks better in person than in a magazine. I am absolutely stunned. I had a fitting on it today and the shop said to bring it back after a few rides for tweaks if I want. The shop was very good, they replaced the following stock components during the fit:

Stock alloy stem to FSA OS-150 (CF Faceplate)
Saddle to a Specialized Alias w/ TI Rails
Bars to ITM Millennium Over

I was amazed by really nice replacement parts they put on. Much better than the stock stuff. Also came with a set of Michelin Pro2 Race Service Course tires and they threw in a carbon bottle cage. I can't wait for the rain to stop so i can get out and open her up. I live in Ohio so our weather for riding is touch-and-go this time of year.

Thanks for all the suggestions and feedback.


----------



## hmto (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't see how you can go wrong with it especially with Campy.
Yeah the storm is approaching tonight and changing to snow, so you might have to wait a few days.
Congrats you lucky dog. Great deal.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats!! Mine is the same color, and I agree the Orca looks even better in person. Enjoy it!


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

You got one heck of a screamin' deal! Congrats on working the shop to upgrade the bars, stem, and saddle too. And a carbon cage! Nice!

Beautiful bike at a beautiful price.

You done good!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*good job!*



kkowalsk said:


> Well I bit the bullet and went with the Orca. This bike absolutely beautiful. This is one bike that actually looks better in person than in a magazine. I am absolutely stunned. ......


I can't wait till I can say this! Congratulations, it's awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I put 54 miles on mine this morning. The temp was below where I generally like to ride but it was sunny and dry so I couldn't pass up a chance to ride my favorite bike. You are going to love that bike, the more you ride it the more you will like it.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Well I had the bike out for a quick ride last night. You guys are right it is nice. Compared to my aluminum Specialized it accelerates faster, climbs great, the group shifts wonderfully and the whole time its smooth.

I have a question about the seatpost clamp. When clamped to keep the post from moving about 65 in-lb the clamp gap is not even front to back and the clamp outside edges compress smaller than the top tube width on both sides. Is this typical on your bikes. I would suspect that the idea is that when the seatpost clamp is tight the clamp sides are flush with the top tube.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

kkowalsk said:


> Well I had the bike out for a quick ride last night. You guys are right it is nice. Compared to my aluminum Specialized it accelerates faster, climbs great, the group shifts wonderfully and the whole time its smooth.
> 
> I have a question about the seatpost clamp. When clamped to keep the post from moving about 65 in-lb the clamp gap is not even front to back and the clamp outside edges compress smaller than the top tube width on both sides. Is this typical on your bikes. I would suspect that the idea is that when the seatpost clamp is tight the clamp sides are flush with the top tube.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


This is normal, don't worry about it.

Also, if you have a chance to remove the seatpost clamp, you will notice the seatpost is inserted into an alloy sleeve and the clamp is really clamping onto this sleeve.

By the way, congrats on your new ride. It looks awesome.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

That's a whole lot of bike for $3500.00. You did well :thumbsup: 
...and yes, the seat clamp issue is normal. Same as mine anyway.
Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

The seatclamp bothers me too. Don't tell anyone, but I've lined part of the clamp with tape to help eliminate that issue.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

I emailed Orbea about the seatpost clamp question with that image asking if that was the way the design was meant to be. Thinking in my mind being an engineer I would design it so when clamped it would be near flush with the top tube and the gap somewhat symmetrical. That's just me. :idea: 

Well Orbea responded within a day and said that they had seen this before and it was an issue with hardening of the aluminum material. The tech said they thought they had removed all of the suspect collars from the market. He asked from what shop I purchased the bike then called them probably to verify and then is having a new collar shipped to them. Wow what great service!!! I have not received it yet and am also waiting for a new seatpost the shop ordered from Orbea to replace the scratched one on my bike. I am interested to see how the new one will fit up and will let you know. :thumbsup: 

In addition I am getting some chain noise when standing climbing or heavy standing acceleration on the down strokes in 53 / 19 and lower. It may do it in 53 / 17 as well. Kind of sounds like FD rub or even chain-slap but hard to tell especially on a new bike with different component and frame sounds. I also need to get the original thick goop off the chain and get it oiled. I can understand noise in 53 / 21 or 25 but 19?? Tried to trim it however it didn't seem to work. I think the issue is that FD needs a slight adjustment. At the end of stroke I think the chain is hitting the inside plate and if I trim it one click it hits the outside. I am going to take it in and let the shop figure it out since it's a new bike. 

Also how do you adjust the FD? The rear has a barrel adjuster however the front has none? Limit screws but no adjusters?

Give me your thoughts, and thanks for looking.


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

" ... Also how do you adjust the FD? The rear has a barrel adjuster however the front has none? Limit screws but no adjusters? ..."

You need to install in-line adjusters for the derailleur cables. Doesn't look very sexy but it will do the trick.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

kkowalsk- let us know on the clamps. would be nice to remedy that.


----------



## olekz (Dec 17, 2007)

Any word yet.... did the new collar correct the problem?


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Long story short yes the new seat collar corrected the problem. However I also had a problem with the rear wheel hitting the frame in the cutout near the brake because the clearance was so tight. Orbea replaced the frame with a new one and a new clamp came with the frame. It's perfect good tire clearance and the clamp looks much better.

I have a question for the group. Is it common that where the seams are in the top layer of carbon fiber the clearcoat finish has a slight wave or irregularity in it. I can notice this on the sides and bottom of the downtube near the headtube below the O and A in ORBEA. You can also feel a very slight wave in the seat stays where they are painted black. The clearcoat is shiny and smooth. I assume some surface irregularities are something that just happens when these shaped tubes are created joined, bonded or finished especially since these frames are made out of glorified bed sheets and glue.

This new frame is very shiny and seems more gloss than the 07' one, my wife even thinks so. This makes every little speck stand out especially on the black. 

Can't wait for the weather to warm up to get out and run this thing.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

> I have a question for the group. Is it common that where the seams are in the top layer of carbon fiber the clearcoat finish has a slight wave or irregularity in it. I can notice this on the sides and bottom of the downtube near the headtube below the O and A in ORBEA. You can also feel a very slight wave in the seat stays where they are painted black. The clearcoat is shiny and smooth. I assume some surface irregularities are something that just happens when these shaped tubes are created joined, bonded or finished especially since these frames are made out of glorified bed sheets and glue.


Yeah, I just checked mine and it's the same way-kind of a subtle bump in the surface where the cosmetic fabric ends overlay each other under the clear coat.


----------



## olekz (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't know if it is common but my frame and another riders has the same irregularities in the carbon (same locations). Maybe it's "designed" that way....


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

If others are the same then great...no problem. Thanks for the reassurance. 

I wish it would warm up so I can stop staring at the bike and actually ride it.

Now I get it. Buying a bike on sale in the winter is really nothing more than a payoff for your pain and suffering attributed to waiting for the weather to warm up. At least up north here.


----------

